# Broken feed. Agh...



## Randy Simmons (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm trying to get an order finished for a customer who...is in a bit of a rush. I really can't stand it when people wait until a few days before their special day to get a gift and then make me scramble... I'll vent it later.

Anyway, while changing out the kit nib and feed, just my luck, the feed snapped  in two, and I can't grab it with my fingers.

My family is sick with the flu this week, so I'll be busy making french toast and soup all day, not a chance I'll get to my work shop.

anything I could use to punch out the feed without the disassembly set?

Thanks guys! The faster the answer, the better.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you drill a hole in the feed and put a small screw in it to pull it out?


----------



## ashaw (Feb 27, 2013)

If it not broken down to the section use plyers to get it out,  If you drill the feed the bit can break even more.  The only thing I can think of is a piece of wood drilled to the diameter small than the section, but the feed is free go thru the hole.  Take a center punch to the back of the feed and hammer it thru the hold.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Feb 27, 2013)

Got it. just took a tiny tap with a nail before it slid out.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Feb 27, 2013)

well, I guess I was just kidding.

There's still a chunk of the feed lodged in the section. i think it broke in two places and I didn't notice until I tried to install the new feed. ugh!

I used a different section from a similar kit on this pen and it went together fine, but I still need to get this one apart.

again, I'm not going to be in my shop for at least a few days, so drilling or anything like that won't be an option.

Thanks again,

Randy


----------

